# Soybeans (edamame) safe for Maltese?



## graceandmartin

Are soybeans (edamame) out of the pod of course, safe for our Malts? I eat them a lot, and I know that everytime I eat them, she looks at me like she wants a try. Before I give her a taste, I want to make sure that its safe for her. I searched the net and couldn't find anything. The only thing I found was that it wasn't safe for cats.

For all you homecook or those that may know, your feedback would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## thinkpink

I always give Bella two or three and the only problem we had was her begging for more. I've seen soy in the ingredients of several labels so I'd assume it's safe.


----------



## dwerten

ok here is the scoop on soy as it affects the thyroid in humans and in dogs mine are on a hydrolized soy diet as my boy yorkie has ibd and it is the only food he has not vomitted on so we were at our last ditch effort and he will be tested for hypothyroid in a month as he has been putting on weight as soy will do that and i am concerned about hypothyroidism with him and he had a thyroid test when he was in the hospital for pancreatitis and it was normal then so i am curious if the weight gain is the soy diet or it has caused him to be hypothyroid. My dee dee is on it for her allergies as it is a limited ingredient food and after on it for 6 months she is hypothyroid - now her thyroid was lower before but it dropped .48 on her t4free so I have a concern about the diet as i have read this as a guy on my allergy group is hypothyroid and in humans they are not suppose to eat soy so i figure same in dogs. I will freak if my boy tests hypothyroid as having two yorkies eating soy diets and both from different breeders both being hypoT and one being normal before food then i will definitely point the finger at the food. 

I wanted to caution you on that as i think hypothyroid runs in the maltese breed and have seen it on a few threads here so honestly I will not know for sure until dex has 6 panel thyroid and i am stuck with him on the diet as i do not want him on steroids for ibd and soloxine is safer than steroids so it will be really be a tough call if he tests hypot. I really hope he doesn't but a symptom of hypot is weight gain and a hypot dog can only have one symptom.

so that all being said I would stick to other treats like baked organic chicken breast and chop it up into small pieces and treat with something like that


----------



## dwerten

also many dogs are allergic to soy


----------



## SueC

amazing, I was just wondering about this. (Because I love soy products and Tucker is always begging for a bite)

Is there anything about Malts that someone on SM does not have info about?
And Debbie, you are a walking maltopedia.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Soy and corn are almost 100% genetically modified now. Only organic soy isn't genetically engineered. 

Not only does soy mess with the thyroid, it also imitates estrogen in the body. I am a "health food nut" and I don't touch soy. It is NOT the healthy food that people think it is. And soybean oils and hydrolized protein (mostly from soy) seem to be in everything these days.


----------



## graceandmartin

Wow- so much information to absorb. Thank you everyone for your feedback- especially you Debbie- you really are a walking encyclopedia!! 

I gave in and gave Dini a few soybeans, but mixed it in with steam rice. I guess that soybeans will have to be a rare occasion treat, if not ever again. So far there has been no reaction to it (and she's had corn straight from the cob before) so I am assuming that there have been no allergic reactions. 

But thank you again for your feedback!


----------



## dwerten

yes the vet said to me soy is good for dee dee because of the estrogen as it is good for spayed females but i am concerned the hypoT may have been caused partially by the soy diet 



QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 5 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683478


> Soy and corn are almost 100% genetically modified now. Only organic soy isn't genetically engineered.
> 
> Not only does soy mess with the thyroid, it also imitates estrogen in the body. I am a "health food nut" and I don't touch soy. It is NOT the healthy food that people think it is. And soybean oils and hydrolized protein (mostly from soy) seem to be in everything these days.[/B]


----------



## dwerten

LOL well i wish i did not know as much  as that means i have dogs with health issues  it has been rough but i have learned alot from it all and am part of 55 dog groups for many things so i read alot and try to learn alot to help my 3 the best i can and try to help others along the way if i can 


QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 5 2008, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683400


> amazing, I was just wondering about this. (Because I love soy products and Tucker is always begging for a bite)
> 
> Is there anything about Malts that someone on SM does not have info about?
> And Debbie, you are a walking maltopedia.[/B]


----------



## Moxie'smom

are snap peas Okay? I give Moxie 1/2 raw on in every meal. I cut off both ends and just chop it up.


----------



## dwerten

i do not know much about the peas but there are many diets with peas out there but i know someone was saying something about the shell of the pea not being good. I think with most veggies you need to juice or food process to break the cellular wall so their body can absorb the nutrients of the veggie. The reason when they eat a carrot piece it comes out at the other end not processed.


QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Dec 6 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683825


> are snap peas Okay? I give Moxie 1/2 raw on in every meal. I cut off both ends and just chop it up.[/B]


----------

